# First Speedlight, Do I need High Speed Sync?



## D23

Hello Everyone,
      I am getting ready to purchase my first speedlight for my T2i and I am unsure if I need a unit with High Speed Sync. I have settled on the fact that I want Ettl but am unsure if HSS is also a feature that should be on the unit I buy.  The majority of the shooting I do is My daughters school/sports events, family parties, vacations,wildlife and various outdoor pics while just walking arround.  The flash will mostly be used on camera but I will most likely use it off camera also.  

Just to make sure I'm on the right track, I am looking at the following:

1)Canon 430 ex ii  $250
2) Yongnuo YN 468 ii  $90
3)Yongnuo YN 565 ex $150
4)Yongnuo YN 568ex  $190
5)Metz 50 AF-1  $225

So do you guys find HSS is a feature you would have to have for your only speedlight, or do you use it so little you can do without it.  Also if there is other units you recommend that I am missing, I'm all ears.

Thank you in advance


----------



## Derrel

Get the Metz 50 AF-1 and FORGET that junky Canon 430 EX-II....get a "real flash"...get the Metz. HSS...not all that needed....but handy at times.


----------



## MLeeK

I'd buy the canon. You really should have one good, dedicated speedlite before you start adding in others. 
You need e-ttl less than you will need anything else. e-ttl is actually much harder to use than manual flash. It's unpredictable. It's based upon  your camera's  meter and what it hits. It could decide you need a ton of power or very little. This is something you'll quickly discover when you begin playing with a flash. It SOUNDS easier, but it's not.


----------



## Derrel

The Metz is fully dedicated and a far better made flash than the 430 EX-II...and the 430 EX-II doesn't really qualify as a "good speedlight"...

Check put page 7 of the 430 EXII manual, from Canon... 20 flashes in a row max then a 10-minute cool-down...Jeebus...

http://downloads.canon.com/cpr/software/camera/430EXII.pdf


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

strobes FTW


----------



## Big Mike

As for HSS, it's a nice feature to have, but it's not as useful as you might think.  When using HSS, the power/working range is cut to about 1/3 of normal.

I have a 430EX (first version) and it is/was a great flash for me.  I don't use it as much since buying a 580EX, but it's still a nice flash.  Certainly not as nice (or as powerful) as the 580EX, but for the average amateur, it's plenty good enough. 

I don't know much about Metz, except that they have a great reputation.  You probably get more for your money, than with the Canon, but there is something to be said for keeping it 'in the family'.


----------



## willis_927

I have a yongnuo 565ex and a canon 430 ex II. I use the 565ex before the 430 every time.


----------



## D23

Thanks everyone for the replies.  Being new to this I am probably overthinking the HSS and ETTL.  My thoughts on why I need them are this. My daughter is 9 so:

1) With the Ettl it would be useful for the times I just grab the camera quickly to take a pic. A example would be when we are at Disney or she is playing in the yard and I want a quick pic.  Those shots that are not posed but could use some fill flash to knock out some shadows, but taking the extra time to manually set the flash might make me miss the shot.

2) the HSS pretty much applies to the above also, in addition to the posed shots taken durring the middle of the day (like when on vacation, so the shoot earlier or later in the day doesn't apply) and the shutter speed is at least 1/500 or half the picture will be blown out.

Are my thoughts way off, or is the ettl so unpredictable im better off taking my chances on manual settings because my keeper rate will be higher anyway.  If this is the case, I think the Yonguno YN-560 ii ($75) or the other brands equivalent would be worth serious consideration.  The cost difference between the units is not the major consideration, but if the features are something I won't use I'd rather save the extra money for a new lens or another strobe if i really get into the OCF thing.


----------



## D23

2WheelPhoto said:


> strobes FTW



2wheel,
  I thought these are for studio work and I don't do any of that.


----------



## pgriz

E-ttl works pretty well when the flash is pointed directly at the subject.  However, if you use bounce flash, or flash with modifiers, it's a lot less reliable - workable, but not great.  If you can set up the shot, then using the flash in manual mode, off-camera, will give you better light and better control.  However, it takes more equipment (transmitter, and receiver if wireless, ETTL cable if not), more time to set up and get the exposure right compared to whipping out the camera and taking a shot. I use E-TTL in family shots when things are continually happening, in bounce mode, and relatively close distance of camera to subject.  For proper portraits and good "artistic" shots, I use the flash in off-camera mode with triggers and modifiers.

HSS is useful primarily when you're shooting in full daylight and need fill flash (usually at 1/2 (EC -1) or even 1/4 power (EC -2)) to fill in the shadows, but not overwhelm the image  AND you want to have a relatively shallow DOF.  Then you'll be shooting at f/4 or less, and at around 1/2000 sec or more (assuming full sunlight).


----------



## sakshat23

Hey , I am set to take a new external flash. I am new to this term.
I want to make a setup of 2 flashes working off-camera for Outdoor Purpose. 
Also I sometimes need flash to cover a nightclub event.So i guess I will require e-ttl flash.
So should I take both ettl or a manual and ettl.
Also Suggest me yongnuo flashes for this purpose. 
Thanks in advance !


----------



## Mike_E

D23, there is a reason that Metz has been the industry standard for decades, I won't knock other brands but in my experience Metz is top of the lot.

Sak, see above.  When the youngnuo's were under $100 they made good sense- if one broke you just threw it away and got another and chalked it up to Chinese quality control.  But since they're now under $40 away from the price of a Metz you'd have to be crazy to pass up the quality of a Metz.  As to being new to this start here Strobist: Lighting 101


----------



## jake337

Big Mike said:


> As for HSS, it's a nice feature to have, but it's not as useful as you might think.  When using HSS, the power/working range is cut to about 1/3 of normal.
> 
> I have a 430EX (first version) and it is/was a great flash for me.  I don't use it as much since buying a 580EX, but it's still a nice flash.  Certainly not as nice (or as powerful) as the 580EX, but for the average amateur, it's plenty good enough.
> 
> I don't know much about Metz, except that they have a great reputation.  You probably get more for your money, than with the Canon, but there is something to be said for keeping it 'in the family'.




If you need HSS you are much better off "doubling up" your flashes. Another benefit is quicker recycling times as you will have both flashes set at much lower power settings.


----------



## jwbryson1

sakshat23 said:


> Hey , I am set to take a new external flash. I am new to this term.
> I want to make a setup of 2 flashes working off-camera for Outdoor Purpose.
> Also I sometimes need flash to cover a nightclub event.So i guess I will require e-ttl flash.
> So should I take both ettl or a manual and ettl.
> Also Suggest me yongnuo flashes for this purpose.
> Thanks in advance !




With models like the Yongnuo YN 560 Mark II, you won't get e-TTL.  Only manual flash.  If you have a big enough budget and need e-TTL, buy some Pocket Wizards.


----------



## Buckster

I use HSS so little, I could do without it and not care.  But I'm not you, so I don't know how that helps.


----------



## Buckster

jwbryson1 said:


> sakshat23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey , I am set to take a new external flash. I am new to this term.
> I want to make a setup of 2 flashes working off-camera for Outdoor Purpose.
> Also I sometimes need flash to cover a nightclub event.So i guess I will require e-ttl flash.
> So should I take both ettl or a manual and ettl.
> Also Suggest me yongnuo flashes for this purpose.
> Thanks in advance !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With models like the Yongnuo YN 560 Mark II, you won't get e-TTL.  Only manual flash.
Click to expand...

That's not one of the models he mentioned.  The ones he mentioned do indeed provide e-TTL.


----------



## greybeard

I think you need high speed sync from time to time.  Yesterday I was shooting some honey bees (doing the dance of love) against a bright sky.  I used my Nikon D700 and it synced at 1/4000 adding just enough fill for me to get some detail of their under bellies.


----------

